# Ein neuer Fernseher soll es werden



## Kaldreth (18. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin im Begriff mir einen neun Fernseher zu kaufen! Kenn mich in dem Bereich allerdings nicht wirklich aus! Den Leuten in den Media Märkten traue ich nicht (sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht), deshalb wende ich mich, mit der Bitte mir etwas weiter zu helfen, an euch!

Also wofür brauch ich den Fernseher neben dem normalen, nicht übermäßigen Fernsehens (über digitales Kabel) eigentlich nur um hin und wieder mal eine DVD zu gucken und gelegentlich mit meiner Xbox ne Runde zu daddeln.

Da ich den Fernseher also auch zum spielen benutze bietet sich, nachdem was ich bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte, ein LCD Fernseher an. Er sollte 42“ groß sein, sitze ca. 4 m (eher mehr) davon entfernt. Und natürlich will ich einen Fernseher mit gutem P/L Verhältnis. Was ich unbedingt will ist ein scharfes Bild beim Fußball gucken!!! Ich will den Ball scharf sehen und keine Schlieren etc.. Der Ton ist mir relativ egal. Sprich ich bin kein Soundfanatiker und höre bei vielen Dingen keinen großen Unterschied! Ich will natürlich keinen sehr blechernden Sound oder ein Brummen oder ähnliches! 

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen!

Ist es wichtig 100Hz zu haben? Ist der Unterschied groß zu weniger?
Ist es wichtig 100Hz haben? Ist der Unterschied groß zu weniger
Welche Anschlüsse benötige ich für o.g. Aktivitäten?
Kann mir jemand einen guten online Versandhändler nennen? (Neben Amazon)
Gibt es Marken wo man sagt „lass lieber die Finger davon“ bzw. Marken wo man sagt „da bekommste gute Qualität“ (ich meine damit nicht Loewe sonder LG, Samsun, Toshiba etc.)
Was haltet ihr von folgenden 3 Angeboten
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001VFI22Q...;pf_rd_i=301128
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001UEHTNG...;pf_rd_i=301128
http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-42-XV-LCD-Fer...5539&sr=1-1


Habt ihr noch Kaufempfehlungen? Ich bin euch wirklich sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

Ich kann dir nich viel dazu sagen, aber zu einem kann ich was sagen ^^

Mein Biolehrer sagt immer :" 100 Hz hat die Industrie nur gemacht, damit die Stubenfliege flimmerfrei sehen kann."
Sprich, es ist wurst, ob du 75Hz oder 100Hz hast, denn das menschl. Auge schafft geradema 60Hz.


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. November 2009)

> Ist es wichtig 100Hz zu haben? Ist der Unterschied groß zu weniger?


Nein ist vollkommen egal, da merkt der Mensch keinen Unterschied.



> Welche Anschlüsse benötige ich für o.g. Aktivitäten?


Brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, die sind bei jedem neuen Fernseher integriert.



> Kann mir jemand einen guten online Versandhändler nennen? (Neben Amazon)


sry da kenn ich mich nicht aus



> Was haltet ihr von folgenden 3 Angeboten
> 
> * http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001VFI22Q...;pf_rd_i=301128
> * http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001UEHTNG...;pf_rd_i=301128
> * http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-42-XV-LCD-Fer...5539&sr=1-1




Da müsste man schon selber ausprobieren was einem am Besten gefällt, aber ich würde die Kundenrezessionen durchlesen weiter unten.

Den 2. haben wir selber, ein Top Modell und Auflösung ist der Hammer. Würde ich empfehlen.




Hoffe das hat dir ein bisschen geholfen
MFG


----------



## Teal (18. November 2009)

Verschoben ins Technikforum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. November 2009)

Den Toshiba 42 XV 635 D kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Er ziert seit einiger Zeit mein Zuhause und begeistert mich durch und durch (schaue damit Blurays, sowie Filme vom Laptop aus und zocke xbox360 - dafür ist er super geeignet).
Die ganzen positiven Rezensionen auf Amazon sprechen für sich und auch der Preis ist für die gebotene Leistung wirklich gut finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

> Nein ist vollkommen egal, da merkt der Mensch keinen Unterschied.


Naja, schau dir mal ein Fußballspiel auf einem LCD mit 75 Hz und auf einem mit 100/200 Hz an. Ich weis nicht ob es euch da auch so geht, aber ich finde bei vielen (längst nicht allen) 75 Hz LCDs sieht man teilweise richtig wie es ruckelt bei schnellen Kameraschwenks, besonders an den Banden; das kann ziemlich störend sein.
Daher würde ich sagen - egal welchen du nimmst, schau dir das Teil vorher im MM oder sonst einem Elektrogroßmarkt an, auch wenn du es da nicht kaufst. Bezüglich dem Onlineshop würde ich das gute Stück einfach bei geizhals oder einer ähnlichen Seite suchen und schauen welcher Händler den günstigsten Preis bietet (und gute Bewertungen hat).
Mein Favorit wäre der hier : http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-6000-VPXZG-Zo...1260&sr=1-2
Der ist allerdings teurer als die von dir geposteten und auch nur 32", aber hat ein absolut hammer Bild und einen unglaublichen Kontrast. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich würde den 32" LED-TV einem 'schlechteren' 42" mit normalem Backlight vorziehen. Aber das musst du wissen, wie gesagt : nur meine subjektive Meinung. Von denen die du gepostet hast gefällt mir der LG am besten, der hat den höchsten Kontrast, schnelle Reaktionszeit und sieht auch gut aus. 
Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir, wie schon oben gesagt, empfehlen dir den den du nehmen willst vorher 'live' anzuschauen, ich hab auch schon TVs gesehen die eigentlich ganz gute Daten hatten aber trotzdem bei manchen Szenen ein ruckeliges Bild gebracht haben.


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Oberstes Gebot beim TV-kauf:
Schau dir die Dinger live an! Du musst dich ja nicht von so nem Mediamerkt-Fuzzi vollquatschen lassen. Such dir anhand deiner Wünsche Geräte raus, die dir gefallen würden und dann klapperst einfach die örtlichen Elektrogroßmärkte ab und schaust ob die die rumstehen haben. Gefällt dir das Design, sagt dir das Bild zu usw.
Wenn du dich dann entschieden hast gehts eigentlich nur noch auf Preissuche: Ab dafür auf geizhals.at und schau dir die Shops durch. Du wirst schon was finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ein paar kleine Einstiegshilfen:

Normales Backlight ist immer noch am weitesten verbreitet, dementsprechend günstiger zu haben. LED-Backlight ist vergleichsweise neu auf dem Markt bietet aber genialste Kontraste und das beste schwarz. Dafür sind die Preise astronomisch.
Einen Plasma-TV würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, wenn du zocken willst. Bei den Dingern brennen sich feste Punkte(bspw. HP-Anzeigen) ein und glühen dann für mehrere Minuten nach. Find ich persönlich gar nicht doll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Einen Plasma-TV würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, wenn du zocken willst. Bei den Dingern brennen sich feste Punkte(bspw. HP-Anzeigen) ein und glühen dann für mehrere Minuten nach. Find ich persönlich gar nicht doll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das kennst du auch nur vom hörensagen... Hab selber n panasonic 37" Plasma und da brennt gar nix ein... außer du lässt 1 tag n standbild laufen -_-


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. November 2009)

Noch viel mehr würde mich das (leichte) Flimmern bei Plasmas stören...


----------



## Kyragan (19. November 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Und das kennst du auch nur vom hörensagen... Hab selber n panasonic 37" Plasma und da brennt gar nix ein... außer du lässt 1 tag n standbild laufen -_-


Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für nen Modell hast aber ich kenne Leute die nen Plasma besitzen und eben dieses Nachbrennen haben. Wenn die 3h Pro7 schaun, haben die wenn sie auf ARD umschalten für paar Minuten immer noch n Pro7 Logo inner anderen Ecke. 
Kann sein, dass sich das mittlerweile verbessert hat. Ich hab nur meinen Wissensstand weitergegeben.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre der hier : http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-6000-VPXZG-Zo...1260&sr=1-2



Preislich wäre das ok, würde ganz gerne unter 800 € bleiben aber der ist einfach zu klein! 

Stimmt schon mit dem angucken, obwohl ich auch mal irgendwo gehört habe, dass die mit dem Bild bei MM und so irgendwie tricksen würden bezüglich Signal oder so, keine Ahnung. Aber das Hauptproblem ist, dass weder der Saturn noch der MM in meiner Stadt LG Geräte vertreibt und dann ja auch nicht immer die Geräte, die man sich vorher angesehen hat vorrätig hat.

Das ein Plasma aufgrund des "nachbrennens" nicht so die beste Wahl ist, hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2009)

_Nachleuchten eher , aber das tritt bei aktuellen Plasmas sowas von selten auf..

Ein paar Beispiele von mir wären jetzt : 

Samsung LE40B650 - LCD
Samsung LE40A656 - LCD
Panasonic TX-P42S10E - Plasma
Panasonic TX-P46S10E - Plasma

_


----------



## poTTo (19. November 2009)

Plasma TVs sind doch eh am aussterben wenn ich mich recht entsinne oder schaffen die mittlerweile auch FullHD in 1080p Auflösungen ?

Bevorzuge halt LCD's und den LG den der TE gepostet hat find ich auch sehr ansprechend !


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nachleuchten eher , aber das tritt bei aktuellen Plasmas sowas von selten auf..
> 
> Ein paar Beispiele von mir wären jetzt :
> 
> ...



Jup, in der Preisklasse reduziert sich die Auswahl recht schnell auf die Painschkes geposteten TVs. Bei den Samsungs wäre ich allerdings vorsichtig was Gaming angeht. Sowohl die B - als auch die neuen der A-Serie haben einen recht hohen Input-Lag. Mit dem A656* allerdings kein Problem, da es hier nur 20ms sind (Hier ein paar Tests von hdtv.co.uk: Samsung LE40B650**; LE37A656) . Ob man das mitbekommt hängt zwar vom subjektiven Empfinden ab, jedoch ist alles über 30 Millisekunden schon wahrnehmbar. Hier würde ich vorher auf jeden Fall mal mit einem Jump'n'Run oder Beat'em up testen ob du mit der Verzögerung spielen kannst oder nicht.
Auch wenn dir ein Plasma widerstrebt, in der Preisklasse hat der S10er Panasonic ein super Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Man muss sich allerdings auch von dem Gedanken lösen, eine perfekten Allzweckfernseher kaufen zu können. Den gibt es schlichtweg noch nicht. Die einen haben einen geringen Input-Lag (gut für Gaming) dafür aber übles Upscaling (schlecht für normales TV-Bild) und so weiter. Hier muss man also abwägen, was einem am wichtigsten ist. Am besten schaust du auch mal im Hifi-Forum vorbei und liest die ein paar Threads zu den TVs durch.


*Um den Input-Lag nach unten zu schrauben, wird im Normalfall der "Game Mode" benutzt. D.h. die Bildnachbearbeitung durch den TV wird auf ein Minimum reduziert und dadurch die Verzögerung geringer. Das hat bei vielen Samsung allerdings den Nachteil, dass wichtige Funktionen nicht mehr bereit stehen. Bei der A-Serie z.B. die "SmartLED"-Funktion. Diese sorgt für hohe Kontraste durch intelligente Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, wenn ich das beim Spielen nicht mehr nutzen kann.

**Der Input-Lag des B650 wird im Test mit 17-33ms im GameMode angegeben, diese sind allerdings relativ zu einem  Referenz-TV (Samsung F96). Dieser hat allerdings schon einen Input-Lag von 30ms. Hier müssen also die Werte addiert werden. So kommt man auf 47-63ms im GameMode, was schon eine ganz schöner Brocken ist. Das war für mich ein Grund den TV nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Ennia (19. November 2009)

Mit Samsung LCDs hab ich auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

Ich hab zwar nur einen 32'' Fernseher im Wohnzimmer stehen, aber bei einer Entfernung von ca. 2,5m ist diese Größe völlig ausreichend.
Außerdem war dieser gerade in Aktion um EUR 500,-- mit 4 tunern (analog, DVB-T, S2 und C) - da fackelt man nicht lange.

Was angenehm bei Samsung ist, dass alle neueren Modelle WiFi-Ready sind, d.h. einfach den Samsung WLAN-Adabter dazukaufen und auf den PC zugreifen oder im Internet surfen. Ein wichtiges Kriterium war auch BluRay. Samsung ist da Vorreiter bei den Playern und mit Anynet+ benötigst du auch nur eine Fernbedienung für dein Heimkino.


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Mit Samsung LCDs hab ich auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
> 
> Ich hab zwar nur einen 32'' Fernseher im Wohnzimmer stehen, aber bei einer Entfernung von ca. 2,5m ist diese Größe völlig ausreichend.
> Außerdem war dieser gerade in Aktion um EUR 500,-- mit 4 tunern (analog, DVB-T, S2 und C) - da fackelt man nicht lange.



Was ich an den Samsungs echt super finde ist das meist sehr gute SD-Bild. Da können sich große Firmen wie Sony oder Philips eine Scheibe davon abschneiden, obwohl ich mit meinem 4500er Sony auch sehr zufrieden bin (und da soll das SD-Bild angeblich nicht so toll sein, was ich nicht bestätigen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Was die Samsung TVs generell interessant macht, sind die vielen nützlichen Features und das alles zu einem echt niedriegen Preis. Wenn man bedenkt was der TV alles an Videoformaten über NAS/DLNA abspielt ohne dass ich ein Zusatzgeräte kaufen muss, ist schon super.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

Ich kann Sony Empfehlen habe selber einen Sony BRAVIA, echt Top Bild! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann nur noch 7.1 sound und fertig ist dein Home Kino/spiele Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie gesagt schaue dir die Fernseher live an.


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann Sony Empfehlen habe selber einen Sony BRAVIA, echt Top Bild!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinen Sony würde ich auch nicht mehr hergeben. Aber mit 800€ Budget ist da leider keiner von den guten 42 Zöllern drin ...


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Plasma TVs sind doch eh am aussterben wenn ich mich recht entsinne oder schaffen die mittlerweile auch FullHD in 1080p Auflösungen ?


_Ja..und das schon seid Jahren..seid vielen Jahren..



@Kaldreth : Letztendlich musst DU dir das Gerät kaufen und DU damit zufrieden sein..lies dich doch einfach mal im Hifi-Forum ein wenig ein.. :]_


----------



## eMJay (19. November 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Was angenehm bei Samsung ist, dass alle neueren Modelle WiFi-Ready sind, d.h. einfach den Samsung WLAN-Adabter dazukaufen und auf den PC zugreifen oder im Internet surfen. Ein wichtiges Kriterium war auch BluRay. Samsung ist da Vorreiter bei den Playern und mit Anynet+ benötigst du auch nur eine Fernbedienung für dein Heimkino.



Das Stimmt die müssen aber DLAN ready sein d.h. die haben auch einen LAN anschluss und die Adapter kosten nicht gerade wenig. Da kauft man lieber bissle Kabel und verlegt es. Wie bei mir 20m für unter 5 Euro ist ein 1/10 vom Preis für den Adapter. Das mit dem Surfen geht nicht wirklich ist voll die verarsche man kann nur auf bestimmte sachen zugreifen und das sind alles Yahoo Dienste dazu gibt es noch eine Youtube anwendung mehr nicht. Wetter Finanzen Youtube.... naja ist nicht das Wahre.... ahja noch Poker oder so ist dabei.

Anynet+ ist schon gut muss aber über HDMI angeschlossen sein... die Kabel fehlen mir im mom noch.... Keine lust 20 Euro für 1,5m.im örtlichen Expert zu bezahlen.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. November 2009)

Zunächst vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten, die ich jetzt zunächst mal durch ackern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt ja wirklich eine riesen Auswahl, was das betrifft! Ich muss noch sagen, dass ich was das Fernsehen angeht ein sehr genügsamer Mensch bin, da ich schlicht auch nicht viel TV gucke! Ebenso spiele ich nicht viel XBox, hab das Ding mal beim Pokern gewonnen und spiele hin und wieder mit Kumpeln ein paar Sportspiele, bin einfach ein PC Zocker! Deshalb suche ich schon eher einen "low bugdet" Fernseher, also einer mit einem guten P/L Verhältnis. 

Ich hab noch von keinem gehört, dass er von LG begeistert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hab bei chip viel Gutes gelesen. 

Naja ich werd wohl wirklich nochmal gucken ob ich mir irgendwo nen paar LG Fernseher etc. angucken kann!

Achso eine Frage noch! Ich gucke Fernsehen ja über digitales Kabel und hab da z.Zt. einen Receiver von Unitymedia für. Es gibt doch bestimmt auch Fernseher, die diesen schon integriert haben oder (kein Muss!)? Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Fernseher das hat. 

Ja sorry wenig Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2009)

_Besonderheiten: integrierter DVB-C/-T-Tuner steht dann (zumindest bei Geizhals) mit bei..was du jetzt aber meinst ist doch sicherlich ein CI+-Schacht für deine Karte , oder hast du "nur" nen Reciver ohne Karte?_


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Achso eine Frage noch! Ich gucke Fernsehen ja über digitales Kabel und hab da z.Zt. einen Receiver von Unitymedia für. Es gibt doch bestimmt auch Fernseher, die diesen schon integriert haben oder (kein Muss!)? Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Fernseher das hat.



Das erkennst du am DVB-C Tuner. Wenn der TV das hat, kannst du damit auch digitales Kabel entschlüsseln. Wichtig ist hier auch noch die CI+ (das "+" ist wichtig) damit du auch die normalen Freischaltkarten von den Kabelanbietern verwenden kannst. Allerdings würde ich den externen Receiver behalten, die haben oft bessere Scaler verbaut als die TVs.


----------



## eMJay (19. November 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Das erkennst du am DVB-C Tuner. Wenn der TV das hat, kannst du damit auch digitales Kabel entschlüsseln. Wichtig ist hier auch noch die CI+ (das "+" ist wichtig) damit du auch die normalen Freischaltkarten von den Kabelanbietern verwenden kannst. Allerdings würde ich den externen Receiver behalten, die haben oft bessere Scaler verbaut als die TVs.


Wenn er eine Smartcard hast dann muss er sich bei Unity erkundigen.

Kabel Deutschalnd unterstützt das z.b. nicht auch wenn der Fernseher einen CI Slot hat.


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschalnd unterstützt das z.b. nicht auch wenn der Fernseher einen CI Slot hat.



Genau da liegt das Problem. Den CI-Slots fehlt eine bestimmte Zertifizierung und KD rückt keine SmartCard raus. Mit den neuen CI+ Slots sollte das aber funktionieren. Die sind laut Herstellerangaben jetzt zertifiziert.

Im Hifi-Forum gibts übrigens einen Wordaround für das CI Problem mit KD.


----------



## poTTo (19. November 2009)

Hab grad mal meinen Mitbewohner angerufen, weil er nen 40" von Samsung hat. Ist folgendes Modell :

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-530-Zoll-102-...0/ref=de_a_smtd

und er hat halt seine PS3 per HDMI, PC per DVI und digital Receiver angeschlossen. Ist vollkommen überzeugt von dem Samsung, hat er seit fast nem 3/4 Jahr.

Liegt bei Amazon bei 559.- EUR inkl. versand nä XD


----------



## eMJay (19. November 2009)

Samsung hat auch im mom das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Hab meinen zwar erst sein einem Monat aber ich würde jedem einen Samsung empfehlen. Bild genial, Kontrast usw. hat mir auch im Geschäft am besten gefallen. 
Meiner ist zwar nur 32" aber ein 40" der 6er Serie gibt es auch.

http://av.samsung.de/produkte/detail2_main...df-468b36557c47
den hab ich.




Desdinova schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem. Den CI-Slots fehlt eine bestimmte Zertifizierung und KD rückt keine SmartCard raus. Mit den neuen CI+ Slots sollte das aber funktionieren. Die sind laut Herstellerangaben jetzt zertifiziert.
> 
> Im Hifi-Forum gibts übrigens einen Wordaround für das CI Problem mit KD.



Den Ci+ hab ich schon.... muss mal nachfragen...


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Samsung hat auch im mom das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


_Bei LCD´s könnte das stimmen , bei Plasmas ist es eher anders.. ;-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (19. November 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, dass es keine 42" Fernseher gibt und die dann 40" sind? Muss ich mir mal im Laden angucken, wie groß der tatsächliche Größenunterschied ist! 

Ich finde bei den Produktangeboten nie eine Angabe über die Hz Zahl, ist die doch nicht so wichtig?


----------



## Desdinova (19. November 2009)

42" gibt es schon. Bei einigen Herstellern sind die allerdings etwas vernachlässigt in manchen Serien. Da gehts dann nach 40" erst wieder bei 46" los. Die Hz-Zahl verbirgt sich meist hinter einem Herstellerspezifischen Ausdruck. Bei Sony ist es MotionFlow (100Hz/200Hz Technik) bei Samsung heisst das "MotionPlus" (100Hz). Auf einen 100Hz Fernseher würde ich schon achten. Ich zumindest empfinde das Bild deutlich flüssiger als bei 50Hz TVs. Das subjekive Empfinden spielt aber auch hier wieder eine Rolle, da manche hier überhaupt keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Also einfach im Laden ansehen und vergleichen (am besten schon mit ein paar TVs aufm Zettel und den optimalen Bildeinstellungen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Perkone (19. November 2009)

Hab mir damals diesen hier gekauft: TH 37PX8EA Und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Hab kein Einbrennen bis jetzte gesehen. Das einzige was hinkt: Für schnelle Spiele wie GTA usw auf Xbox360 ist er ein bisschen schlierenhaft.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dem http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a...TX_P_42_U_10_E/ Modell?

Ist ja relativ ähnlich zu dem von Painschkes gepostetem nur günstiger!


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2009)

_Der U10 ist so ein Zwichending - das ist ein Gerät was extra für MM usw. hergestellt wird..mir fällt das genaue Wort jetzt nicht ein..

Nimm lieber den "richtigen" S10 (wenn dann..) - der billigste Shop bei Geizhals führt ihn für 604&#8364;


Sei dir aber darüber im klaren das bei den S10´s fast immer ein Brummen/Summen auftritt..das haben 90% der S10 Besitzer.. _


----------



## Kaldreth (23. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der U10 ist so ein Zwichending - das ist ein Gerät was extra für MM usw. hergestellt wird..mir fällt das genaue Wort jetzt nicht ein..
> 
> Nimm lieber den "richtigen" S10 (wenn dann..) - der billigste Shop bei Geizhals führt ihn für 604€
> 
> ...



Hm ok, die Leute im Hifi Forum sind total begeistert von dem S10! Der wird dort sehr häufig empfohlen! Aber auf ein Brummen hab ich auch keine Lust! 'Gerade mal bei Amazon die Rezensionen durch gelesen und bin enttäuscht, da haben ja wirklich viele dieses Rauschen!


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2009)

_Jup - sagen sie aber auch im Hifi-Forum :-)

Wenn du natürlich einen abkriegst der nicht surrt/brummt ist es ein super TV - aber ich würde mir das nochmal überlegen..ausserdem gefällt er mir (was dir ja egal sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) optisch überhaupt nicht..

Musst du wohl weiterschauen oder es mal mit dem S10 versuchen und schauen ob du einen mit surren/brummen kriegst oder ob du Glück hast.. :]_


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

Solange zurückschicken, bis er nicht mehr brummt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Solange zurückschicken, bis er nicht mehr brummt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja stimmt schon, aber da ist dann natürlich die Verkäuferwahl auch wichtig! Sie sind zwar wahrscheinlich dazu verpflichtet, aber auf ständigen Stress hab ich auch keine Lust!


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

War eigentlich eher als Scherz gedacht. Ich persönliche hätte dazu keine Nerven. ^_^


----------



## Kaldreth (23. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> War eigentlich eher als Scherz gedacht. Ich persönliche hätte dazu keine Nerven. ^_^



Stimmt schon 2 mal macht man es vielleicht noch! Amazon hat wohl einen sehr guten Abholservice für solche Fälle!


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2009)

_Auch Redcoon , Cyperport ect. haben damit keine Probleme - wenn du innerhalb der Rückgabefrist bist und du einen triftigen Grund angibst (zB. zu lautes surren/brummen) holen sie ihn bedenkenlos ab..zumindest hab ich bis jetzt nur solche Aussagen im Hifi-Forum gelesen.. :-)_


----------



## Yaggoth (24. November 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-Viera-TX-P-...3758&sr=1-1

ist der schon länger so günstig?


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Öhm günstig? Schau mal hier.. :] : Klick mich!

Und ja - ist er :-)
_


----------



## Yaggoth (24. November 2009)

+ Versand ;-) Amazon hat keine Versandkosten. Dann bist du auch schnell bei 650&#8364; + X

Und Amazon kenne ich, mit denen habe ich bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht (obwohl stiftung warentest sich mal wieder blamiert hat und denen eine miese Bewertung reingedrückt hat).



Und ecpon GmbH kenne ich nicht... anscheinend kennen es auch nur 64 andere die eine Bewertung abgeben wollten.

Für + - 10€ gehe ich ungern Risiken ein (wenn es um ein Teil geht was 60mal so viel kostet).


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Stimmt schon - ich meinte jetzt nur :-)

Aufjeden Fall ein super TV (abgesehen vom warscheinlich ziemlich oft auftretendem Surren/Brummen)_


----------



## Kaldreth (24. November 2009)

Also ich kann noch redcoon empfehlen, da haben sich 2 Freunde von mir ein TV bestellt und waren sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Desdinova (24. November 2009)

Da hab ich meinen auch her. Der Versand ging echt schnell (2 Tage), zum Rest (Reklamation etc.) kann ich allerdings wenig sagen, da bei mir alles in Ordnung war.


----------



## xdave78 (24. November 2009)

Hey Kaldreth,

ich stand unlängst auch vor der Entscheidung wie Du.
Ich hatte eigentlich den KDL W550 von Sony oder den Samsung B650 favorisiert. Aber habe mich nach langem hin und her und genauem überlegen was ich WIRKLICH brauche für den Toshiba entschieden.Warum? Der ist imo vom P/L am Besten.

Ich kann wirklich nur sagen, dass das Gerät HAMMER ist - wirklich. Auf 100Hz würd ich auf keinen Fall verzichten. Das Resolution+ macht echt ne SUPER Arbeit wenn man zB DVD schaut. Der Schwarzwert ist wie bei meiner alten Sony Röhre - schwarz. Ausserdem hat das Gerät nen USB Anschluss wo man seine Fotos und sogar DivX Videos via USB Stick auf dem TV ansehen kann - goil. Durch das Autoview ermüdet man nicht so schnell, denn der TV hat nen Sensor und passt die Helligkeit der Umgebung an wodurch die Farben auch immer recht stimmig wirken- das ganze Bild allgemein auch.

Wichtig noch *KEIN* Input Lag bei Konsolen. Viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
Wenn Du KabelDigital hast (ich habe Kabel Deutschland - digital mit D09 Karte) empfehle ich auf JEDEN den Kauf eines Alphacrypt Light Modules (UNBEDINGT 1.16 - gibts bei Amazon z. 


LG Dave


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Hab grad mal meinen Mitbewohner angerufen, weil er nen 40" von Samsung hat. Ist folgendes Modell :
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-530-Zoll-102-...0/ref=de_a_smtd
> 
> ...



Kleine Frage freund von mir sucht auch LCD Voll HD, und der von deinem Mitbewohner sieht sehr interessant aus! Könnte er Vielleicht oder Du! Bild vom Fernseher Posten? oder am besten mit der ps3 an und Spiel drin das man etwa sieht wie das Bild ist!

Wäre super nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Bringt nur nicht viel wenn dann mit einer 0.3MP Kamera fotografiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am besten selbst mal bei MM/Saturn oder nem kleinen Händler gehen und Anschliessen lassen & selbst schauen.. :]_


----------



## Knallfix (24. November 2009)

brummende und summende Panasonics? 0o
Da brauch ich mich ja nicht mehr zu ärgern, dass 4 wochen nachdem ich meinen kaufte, die 10er Panels auf den markt kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


höre nur mal die lüfter säuseln, wenn der ton aus ist.

k.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Welchen hast du denn? Es tritt vor allem bzw nur beim S10 auf.._


----------



## Knallfix (25. November 2009)

mein Baby

hab den seit Dezember 2008.
naja, waren die 4 wochen etwas übertrieben bis zur neuen serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man der Amazon seite trauen kann, wären die G15 Panel die Nachfolger.

k


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2009)

_Wenn man sich beim PZ85E durchs Hifi-Forum liest fällt auf das der auch so gut wie keine Geräuche hat - wieso..? Keine Ahnung..

Fest steht aufjeden Fall das der S10 in 90% der Fälle ein Surr- bzw. Brummproblem hat - war ja auch von keinem anderen die Rede hier :]_


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Dezember 2009)

So ich grab meinen Thread nochmal aus um euch meine Entscheidung mitzuteilen vielleicht interessiert es ja wen!?

ich hab mir gerade den Panasonic Viera TX-P 42 S 10 E bei Amazon für 668 € gekauft! War dort nur leicht teurer als z.B. bei Redcoon 639 €, aber das ist mir der Service von Amazon wert außerdem brauchte ich noch etwas um über die 20 € zukommen, damit ich für die 3 DVDs keine Versandkosten bezahlen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wenn er dann doch surrt wird er von Amazon wieder abgeholt und dann ggfs. gegen einen Toshiba XV 635D ausgetauscht.

Ich meld mich dann nochmal mit einem Eindruck des TVs!

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Viel Glück das er nicht surrt & ne gute Entscheidung :-)_


----------

